# 2012 Specialized Langster



## palu

I've been looking for an aluminum SS for shorter road rides. I had a Bianchi Super Pista frame I was going to build, but for what I'm looking to do, it felt like it was too nice of a frame. So I sold it and was looking at the new 2012 Langster. Looks promising and the price is right. Local shops don't have one in stock. Any experience with these? I'd most likely change the track drops to regular road bars and hoods. Wheels could see an upgrade as well. 

Specialized Bicycle Components : Langster


----------



## BeginnerCycling

I've never ridden a Langster, but I hear good things about them. I may catch some flack for mentioning it, but if you're looking for aluminum frame single speeds you might want to consider the Dawes SST AL from BikesDirect.com also.


----------



## palu

Thanks. I'm not a BD fan. Just personal opinion from what I've seen and personal experience with BD/Mike. 

I think I'm going to order the Langster. It'll compliment my steel SS nicely.


----------



## terbennett

I don't know when the other 2012 Langsters will be released but I know that the Langster Pro will hit showrooms in December. Safe to say the others will come out around that time too.


----------



## Dave Hickey

That Langster just looks "right"...Very nice bike.....


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Dave Hickey said:


> That Langster just looks "right"...Very nice bike.....


It does look good!


----------



## Trevor Ash

I'm confused....it comes with fixed/fixed hub which is fine. But is also comes with front and rear brakes? But the brakes aren't shown in the photo. Makes me wonder if the rear is actually drilled (wouldn't surprise me if the front is though). Anyway, if you're running SS then that hub could be an issue.

Personally, I think you're better off using the frame you have. I don't really think the SS/fixed "Specialized" and offerings of the other big manufacturers are worth the money they ask. It's more of a brand thing than a quality thing imho.

That's just my opinion of course


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Very nice looking bike there. I was thinking of the Fuji Feather, but might have to look at this sexy one instead.


----------



## Mailmover

I own a 2009 Langster "Gangster"... so far, it has been a good bike. Only changes, besides SPDs and Ultegra brakes w/ Chris King TT levers, was switching the 42 for a 46 tooth chain ring.


----------



## palu

Trevor Ash said:


> I'm confused....it comes with fixed/fixed hub which is fine. But is also comes with front and rear brakes? But the brakes aren't shown in the photo. Makes me wonder if the rear is actually drilled (wouldn't surprise me if the front is though). Anyway, if you're running SS then that hub could be an issue.
> 
> Personally, I think you're better off using the frame you have. I don't really think the SS/fixed "Specialized" and offerings of the other big manufacturers are worth the money they ask. It's more of a brand thing than a quality thing imho.
> 
> That's just my opinion of course


I was told that any bike they advertise as being able to use on the road needs to come with front and rear brakes by law. Not sure if that's true or not.

Regarding the Bianchi frame... Well, let's just say that the frame is worth more than the whole Langster complete. I'd feel much worse crashing that Super Pista than the Langster. It was a sweet frame, though.


----------



## Mailmover

The Langster comes with brakes and a Flip Flop hub. The brakes are the cheapest you can find and are mounted consistent with geared bikes. I have had no problems with the Hub in 2 years of riding this bike.


----------



## palu

Mailmover said:


> The Langster comes with brakes and a Flip Flop hub. The brakes are the cheapest you can find and are mounted consistent with geared bikes. I have had no problems with the Hub in 2 years of riding this bike.


The 2012 Langster is quite different than the one that you've got. The new one comes with a fixed/fixed hub, 144bcd track cranks, and track geo.


----------



## waldo425

terbennett said:


> I don't know when the other 2012 Langsters will be released but I know that the Langster Pro will hit showrooms in December. Safe to say the others will come out around that time too.


December but most likely January is when I think it will become available. Right now you can backorder it and the bike will be shipped as soon as it is available.


----------



## waldo425

palu said:


> The 2012 Langster is quite different than the one that you've got. The new one comes with a fixed/fixed hub, 144bcd track cranks, and track geo.


From what I understand it is a bit more relaxed track geometry on it. So it is trackish.


----------



## waldo425

I saw one of them when I was down at Track Nationals this year. I think that it was a 56 and it seemed a bit heavy for what it is. It seemed to be stiff though and the parts are okay. I can see it being a great bike for someone looking to get into track racing. It is stiff like all the other Langsters and now has a higher bottom bracket so that it can go on more tracks without hitting a pedal. 

Personally, I'm considering getting one as a winter commuter/ trainer. I would swap the cranks over from my current bike which has 172.5 cranks which is what I run on the track (I assume the Langster has 175) and slap some fenders on it and go ride. If I do get one Ill write up a review here.


----------



## palu

waldo425 said:


> From what I understand it is a bit more relaxed track geometry on it. So it is trackish.


From looking at the numbers, compared to the Pro, it seems to be identical, except a slightly longer CS. 

I had one bike shop weight it (XL). About 20lbs. Not light, but wasn't expecting any more for the price. 

Also, the site lists the crank length. I don't know of many road/track bikes that come with 175's. Can't imagine trying to spin on those. I like 167.5-170's on mine.


----------



## waldo425

palu said:


> From looking at the numbers, compared to the Pro, it seems to be identical, except a slightly longer CS.
> 
> I had one bike shop weight it (XL). About 20lbs. Not light, but wasn't expecting any more for the price.
> 
> Also, the site lists the crank length. I don't know of many road/track bikes that come with 175's. Can't imagine trying to spin on those. I like 167.5-170's on mine.


I spin 172.5 and 175 cranks (mostly 175 on the roadbike) perfectly fine. It just takes a little bit of thought and practice is all. 


20 LBS isn't too bad for what it is. The longer CS should make it a touch less twitchy than a normal track bike and better for the road.


----------



## palu

I run 175's on my SS mtb and can't spin worth crap. You must have some gargantuan legs. 

Yeah, I'm hoping the slightly longer CS will bring a bit more stability and compliance. 

Only thing I'm really worried about is toe overlap. I'm hoping that won't be an issue. I'll most likely go with a 56, but may go 54, depending on what the LBS says.


----------



## Local Hero

If a gangster s-works comes out in something other than spesh red I'll buy a frameset


----------



## palu

I left work early yesterday and headed to the LBS to place the order. I got to the exit and ended up passing right by. I couldn't bring myself to buy a complete bike, no matter how good of a deal it was to buy a bike that fit my wants. 

I haven't bought a complete bike since 2006. They've all been built up from a frame/set by me (6 bikes). Each bike I've built was special to me because I built it. For some reason, I thought that buying a complete bike was going to take away that feeling, or special connection with the bike. Sounds stupid, but I just couldn't shake the feeling. I am hoping Specialized will start selling frame sets. Until then, I'll be on a lookout for an aluminum frame to build up.


----------



## Dan Hickey

I know the feeling.


----------



## Dave Hickey

palu said:


> I left work early yesterday and headed to the LBS to place the order. I got to the exit and ended up passing right by. I couldn't bring myself to buy a complete bike, no matter how good of a deal it was to buy a bike that fit my wants.
> 
> I haven't bought a complete bike since 2006. They've all been built up from a frame/set by me (6 bikes). Each bike I've built was special to me because I built it. For some reason, I thought that buying a complete bike was going to take away that feeling, or special connection with the bike. Sounds stupid, but I just couldn't shake the feeling. I am hoping Specialized will start selling frame sets. Until then, I'll be on a lookout for an aluminum frame to build up.


ditto....I haven't bought a complete bike in 15 years...


----------



## shibaman

It looks like the 2012 is a tack bike vs the older frames. Mine is a 09 natural frame with a White ind. freewheel on it. It is my 3rd freewheel, and 2nd chain ring. I have over 10000 mi. on this bike. It is my favorite road bike. A good used one would be a great buy as a SS.


----------



## shibaman

The last epic ride I did on this bike was the Davis Double. 200 mi. on a SS. Had to stand for 8 mi. on Cobb Mt. to get up the hill. Should have done it on my geared bike! The older Langster frames are a very good one. Very stiff, and strong.


----------



## Tig

It really does look cool!


----------



## veloduffer

I had an 2008 Langster and it was a good bike - it was a bit heavy considering it had no gears. I sold it for a more versatile cyclocross fixied/ss - All City Nature Boy. More relaxed geo and I put studded tires on it for snow/ice riding in the winter. Quality Bike Products distributes the All City bikes, so you can get them from almost any bike store.


----------

